# My desert tortoise is sick, please help..



## beeek0 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi, I have a baby desert tortoise and I'm pretty sure he has a respiratory infection. His eyes are swollen and he has a runny nose... If someone could please help me out and give me some information on how to help treat him, that would be excellent. I haven't taken him to a vet yet, because I cannot afford it and I had just found out today that he was sick.
Please get back to me with any helpful information as soon as possible.
Thank you,
Brandon.


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Brandon,
You need to raise the temperature of your enclosure, especially the over night temperature. You want to keep your Desert between 80 and 90F day and night. This will help the immune system to fight off the infection. That and make sure you soak twice a day and true to get some liquid vitamins in the water for one of the soaks (each day).
This will help, but it most likely won't cure the infection. You will need to bring your tortoise to a vet and get prescribed antibiotics to fight off the infection.

Danny


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 7, 2011)

You will have to get him to an Exotic Vet because if he is anything like when Cooper was sick he will need Baytril injections. I hate to be so blunt, but I would rather be blunt and you understand the seriousness of the situation then be passive and you not get the point. I pray you get him to one soon. Without my vet visit Cooper would have surely died, and that's something I could never live with, Cooper is like the son I had and no longer have... I hope I don't come off as rude. Please check the threads on here and search threads on here for proper care and Exotic Vets in your area. I wish you the very best of luck, I really do, for him and you. Have a great night! :?

And I 2nd Dan, KEEP THE TEMPS UP TO THE RIGHT RANGE for your tort!
ALSO! Ask your ex vet if they will take payments please.


----------



## zesty_17 (Aug 7, 2011)

Take him to the vet, most will work with you on costs, they care about your torts too.


----------



## beeek0 (Aug 7, 2011)

thank you everyone for your help! I will try to get him to a vet as soon as possible.


----------



## beeek0 (Aug 9, 2011)

I was wondering, how long should I soak the little guy for every day? I've been doing it for 10 to 15 min. at a time.. hes starting to look a little better so far. He doesn't have any liquids coming from his nose or mouth any more.. but his eyes are still real swollen..


----------



## ascott (Aug 9, 2011)

He also maybe dehydrated.....where do you house him? How old is he? How long have you had him? Increased temps are good coupled with 20-30 min soaks....


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Brandon:

Usually you see swollen eyes because the turtle or tortoise has not been eating. Prior to the eyes swelling, did you see him eating?


----------



## Little Texas (Aug 31, 2011)

I know this post is from earlier this month and the issue may already be solved but there is just one thing I wanted to add. Desert tortoises can get respiratory problems very easily if not living in their natural climate. One thing I would recommend is to get one of those things they use for suctioning snot out of babies noses. I'm not sure what they are actually called. But if you notice his nose running its a good idea to use that on him. Otherwise the running nose can turn into a clogged nose and that makes breathing even worse.


----------



## jackmac (Aug 31, 2011)

Curious if there are any updates on the baby tortoise,
Hope everything is okay. 
Jack


----------

